# Hi from Cambridge UK



## Isaac George (Jun 7, 2019)

Just glad to be here, and this Forum is amazing!


----------



## I like music (Jun 7, 2019)

Ah, miss that place. Welcome!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jun 7, 2019)

Welcome to VIC :D

Currently chilling in Bury St. Edmunds... so not far from there 
Passed through to get here! Time off work in London, but back to the stinky City tomorrow 

Joke, I live in the Surrey.. so not stinky


----------



## bigrichpea (Jun 7, 2019)

Welcome! 

That is a lovely part of the world. I was an Osteopath in Cambridge, and a St Neotian, for a couple of years (now exiled in Berlin) - we loved it there.


----------



## Isaac George (Jun 7, 2019)

Cool. When did you live here? We were in the Chesterton area, but moved to nearby to Ely last July. It's still Cambridgeshire, and no one outside of the UK has ever heard of Ely.


----------



## Isaac George (Jun 7, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Welcome to VIC :D
> 
> Currently chilling in Bury St. Edmunds... so not far from there
> Passed through to get here! Time off work in London, but back to the stinky City tomorrow
> ...


----------



## Isaac George (Jun 7, 2019)

Ahh..was in Bury last Friday. Great little market town. Old Stinky, huh? I've heard it called lots of other names too


----------



## Isaac George (Jun 7, 2019)

bigrichpea said:


> Welcome!
> 
> That is a lovely part of the world. I was an Osteopath in Cambridge, and a St Neotian, for a couple of years (now exiled in Berlin) - we loved it there.



I like Berlin! Wouldn't want to live there though. We moved from the Chesterton area of Cambridge to Ely last July. It's still in Cambridgeshire, and doubt if most folks on this Forum would recognize that as a place name. Love it here. Love Sedona, AZ., and Lanzarote a bit more though. Someday, we're moving to the Sun!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 7, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## chrisr (Jun 7, 2019)

Beautiful city! ... and a wonderful centre of musical excellence! (amongst many other things obviously..) Once had the honour of recording an interview with Sir David Wilcocks for R3, talking particularly about his time at Kings. You're so lucky to have all that on your doorstep.


----------



## Isaac George (Jun 7, 2019)

chrisr said:


> Beautiful city! ... and a wonderful centre of musical excellence! (amongst many other things obviously..) Once had the honour of recording an interview with Sir David Wilcocks for R3, talking particularly about his time at Kings. You're so lucky to have all that on your doorstep.



Yep, it's very much on the doorstep. We love the summer festivals, and saw Dreadzone last weekend at a new spiffy venue out on Madingly Road.


----------



## Isaac George (Jun 7, 2019)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Welcome!


Thanks!!


----------



## bigrichpea (Jun 7, 2019)

Isaac George said:


> Cool. When did you live here? We were in the Chesterton area, but moved to nearby to Ely last July. It's still Cambridgeshire, and no one outside of the UK has ever heard of Ely.



From 2015 to 2017... and the Osteopathy clinic I worked at was in Chesterton Road!

Ely is also lovely. I’m surprised nobody outside the UK has heard of its Cathedral.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 7, 2019)

Welcome fellow East Anglian, from just outside Bury St Edmunds myself!


----------



## I like music (Jun 7, 2019)

Had a knee op in Ely, nice place! I was at uni there, but took absolutely no advantage of the music on offer in Cambridge (though did get married in the centre of town, at St Marys). Wish I could go back and experience all the opportunities to hear/be involved in the music. 

Keep a track of how much money you spend on VSTs now that you've joined VI Control. Upward trend


----------



## Isaac George (Jun 8, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> Welcome fellow East Anglian, from just outside Bury St Edmunds myself!


You a guitarist, or bassist? Great to meet you!


----------



## Isaac George (Jun 8, 2019)

I like music said:


> Had a knee op in Ely, nice place! I was at uni there, but took absolutely no advantage of the music on offer in Cambridge (though did get married in the centre of town, at St Marys). Wish I could go back and experience all the opportunities to hear/be involved in the music.
> 
> Keep a track of how much money you spend on VSTs now that you've joined VI Control. Upward trend



Thanks for the tip on VST's, and sounds like you really liked this county and all it offers. Where are you based now? I own wayyy too many VST's now that I don't use. Will be selling up some packaged ones for mastering soon. Maybe an instrument or two as well. Stay tuned!


----------

